# How detailed can embroidery get?



## XMetalLove2 (Jun 17, 2006)

I was wondering how detailed can embroidery get? For example if i want to print a calligraphy font, can it manage the thin lines or will it be thick?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: How detailed?*

How large is the font? 
Some standard fonts like block can only sew down to about .2". Below that, a manual font that is 4mm to 8mm high is possible. 

The second question is what are you sewing it on? Leather has no cross threads, and resists pulling. A pique polo has texture and really small text will turn to mush. A thick fleece, don't even ask.

Your detail will never be thinner than the thread, and if you need a long thin line, your sewing will look like the orange stitch on your blue jeans.

Post a picture of the design if you want a better opinion.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: How detailed?*

essentially like John mentioned, the smallest amount of detail will be the size of the thread. Lines would be running stitches. The material being embroidered will determine what amount od detail can be held and look good.

You best bet is to send your design to an expierenced digitizer and ask for thier reccomendations.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: How detailed?*

I have been digitizing for a few years and can give you a little technical specs on this. The needle itself is .7mm wide so the column of stitches must be at least 1.0 mm wide or the needle is basically going back into the same spot it was just in. The material you are stitching on definatly makes a HUGE difference also. To put this in perspective, look at some of the embroidered items you have in your closet. If it has small lettering, you will notice how wide the columns are and how the lettering is affected. If you post or send me the graphics, I can do some quick measurements and tell you if it is possible to digitize. There anre many calligraphy fonts out the and the biggest problem is the column widths becoming too fine for stitching. I hope all of this helps and feel free to repost here or send me an email if I can answer anything else.


----------

